# Rate jorge del Rio romero



## belnar93 (Mar 7, 2019)

Imo top 0.001% with photoshoot makeup etc.


----------



## HorseFace (Mar 7, 2019)

10 in these


----------



## Bur_01 (Mar 7, 2019)

Mogs Chico to oblivion

JFL if you think otherwise


----------



## theropeking (Mar 7, 2019)

Overly photoshoped and anglefrauded pictures

looks like shit in motion.

btw you will barely find any videos of him because he is a frauding instagram faggot. He looks like way worse in motion. There are 0 vids of him on youtube


----------



## Bur_01 (Mar 7, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Overly photoshoped and anglefrauded pictures
> 
> looks like shit in motion.



Keep coping


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Mar 7, 2019)

looks like shit, sidharth malhotra mogs this creepy eyed cuck


----------



## theropeking (Mar 7, 2019)

Bur_01 said:


> Keep coping



Eye color halo boyo

-close set eyes, poor pfl
-bad nose
-mouth to nose width-ratio awful, looks only OK in photoshoped pics

Ah & his hooding is awful, only 1/3 of his eyes are fully hooded


----------



## Bur_01 (Mar 7, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Eye color halo boyo
> 
> -close set eyes, poor pfl
> -bad nose
> ...


You are such a delusional faggot. Muh PFL muh muh

how the fuck is that a bad nose? and his eyes arent close set jfl

PSL has so many autists holy shit


----------



## rockndogs (Mar 7, 2019)

What r u smoking boyo? This guy looks bad? What the fuck? If he is bad, i am basically a bacteria


----------



## Kenma (Mar 7, 2019)

Starts at 7/10 ngl
Mirin hard his eyebrows.


----------



## mido the slayer (Mar 7, 2019)

Pussyweting/10


----------



## badromance (Mar 7, 2019)

what are those eyes ?


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Mar 7, 2019)

Kenma said:


> Starts at 7/10 ngl
> Mirin hard his eyebrows.


Show a 10/10


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Mar 7, 2019)

perfect eye area


----------



## Vanillestorms (Mar 7, 2019)

Every looksmax.me member’s wet dream
I don’t deny he looks good, very good in those pics but at the same time he looks like a morph lol


----------



## Krezo (Mar 7, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Overly photoshoped and anglefrauded pictures
> 
> looks like shit in motion.
> 
> btw you will barely find any videos of him because he is a frauding instagram faggot. He looks like way worse in motion. There are 0 vids of him on youtube



He still mogs everyone on this forum.


----------



## HorseFace (Mar 7, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Overly photoshoped and anglefrauded pictures
> 
> looks like shit in motion.
> 
> btw you will barely find any videos of him because he is a frauding instagram faggot. He looks like way worse in motion. There are 0 vids of him on youtube




Looks like *shit* in motion??? lmao what


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 7, 2019)

8/10 in first picture, 7.5/10 in the rest.


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Mar 7, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Eye color halo boyo
> 
> -close set eyes, poor pfl
> -bad nose
> ...


His eyes aren't close set


----------

